# [DRIVER] Installation acx pour TI ACX 111 54Mbps

## _KdZ

Bonsoir,

j'essaye d'installer acx pour le wifi mais erreur de compil, le problème c'est que je ne vois rien de tres parlant, je vois pas d'où ça vient :

```
kdz@kportable ~ $ sudo emerge acx

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521

 * acx-20060521.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r7

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking acx-20060521.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work

 * Applying acx-0.3.35_p20060521-2.6.18.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying acx-0.3.35_p20060521-2.6.19.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing acx module

make HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work modules 

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/wlan.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/conv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c: In function 'acx_s_scan_add_station':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:507: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:507: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:507: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:507: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:514: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:514: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:514: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:514: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_point'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:524: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:524: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:524: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:524: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:532: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:532: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:532: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:532: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:550: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:550: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:550: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:550: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:560: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:560: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:560: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:560: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_point'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:575: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_value' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:575: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_value' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:575: warning: passing argument 5 of 'iwe_stream_add_value' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c:575: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_value'

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7'

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3151:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2422:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work modules

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3151:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2422:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work modules

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Une idée ?

Mon matériel : 02:04.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless InterfaceLast edited by _KdZ on Wed Jan 21, 2009 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Bonsoir, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

Semble être un pb connu pour lequel il est nécessaire de patcher les sources de acx (cf. comment #huit).

Par ailleurs, tu sembles utiliser la version stable d'acx qui ne doit pas être des plus à jour vu que le support a démarré dans le noyau à partir du kernel 2.6.27.

Tu devrais peut être démasquer la dernière version et faire un essai avec comme pour le bugreport cité.

BTW, et si ce n'est déjà le cas, pense a vérifier que le symlink vers le noyau est bon et a activer le useflag kernel_linux pour acx qui doit avoir un effet je pense.

----------

## _KdZ

Il me semble avoir cocher la case acx dans le kernel ça c'est bon. Quand je fais ls -sl /usr/src/linux il pointe bien vers ma gentoo-r7 que j'utilise actuellement.

Par contre j'avais déjà essayé d'installer acx avant que le lien pointe vers le bon kernel... si ça peut venir de là.

Je check sur bugzilla pour voir.

----------

## boozo

 *emerge ouput wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
> ...

 

A priori c'est ok - j'ai juste rajouté ces commentaires pour mémoire car on a vite fait de chercher midi à 14h lors des update par exemple  :Wink: 

D'après la sortie du message de gcc une fonction dans le ioctl.c  d'acx est incorrecte ce qui correspondrait bien au bug cité plus haut et que le patch corrige (ajout de INFO en paramètre de mémoire). La seule différence reste que la version de acx utilisée est différente de la tienne donc : soit vérifier le code pour ta version par exemple et modifier manuellement ce qui manque ou directement upgrader acx en patchant également  cette version comme indiqué dans le comment #huit

Après en fonction du résultat : peut-être compléter le tracker   :Wink: 

----------

## _KdZ

J'ai fait n'importe quoi, j'ai recuperé le path, et j'ai voulu l'appliquer mais... :

```
kdz@kportable ~ $  sudo patch < /home/kdz/Desktop/addRequestInfo.patch/addRequestInfo.patch 

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- acx-20080210/ioctl.c   2008-02-10 14:06:42.000000000 -0600

|+++ ioctl.c   2008-11-16 02:08:58.000000000 -0600

--------------------------

File to patch: var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c

var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c: No such file or directory

Skip this patch? [y] n

File to patch: /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c

patching file /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 489 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 505 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 522 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 530 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 548 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 558 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #7 FAILED at 572.

Hunk #8 succeeded at 627 with fuzz 1 (offset 1 line).

1 out of 8 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20060521/work/ioctl.c.rej

kdz@kportable ~ $ sudo emerge acx

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "acx".

kdz@kportable ~ $ 

```

----------

## _KdZ

Bonsoir, je reviens parmis vous car je n'ai jamais pu configurer et installer ACX, et le patch ne passe pas non plus, une idée ?

----------

## _KdZ

Voila j'ai enfin reussi, il fallait patcher l'ebuild en fait, je patchait le fichier concerné mais a chaque emerge il remplacait le fichier du fait de la decompression de l'ebuild...

C'était pas compliqué mais j'ai du mal me faire comprendre alors ?   :Embarassed: 

Je cherche maitenant de quoi configurer tout ça en gui si possible ?

----------

## loopx

Ce n'est toujours pas dans le kernel ce driver ???????

----------

